# % of raw food - Mine eats a LOT!



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

3% is an average. Some dogs need much more depending on their activity levels. I know when my dogs have big days dog parks and walks I will feed more. 

My vet once told me Suri needed to gain a little weight, a month later I took her back in for a toe infection and he said she needed to shed some weight. She weighed the same for both visits 

I think what you are feeding is fine. If I increased it any I would do .05% incriments. 

Your variety sounds good. Maybe some fish or sardines might be a good addition to the diet.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could explain why he is "fussy". I read a post on another board where a dog's owner suddenly realised that her dog was not picky - just not hungry! She cut back to the recommended quantities, and the dog started eating every scrap with enjoyment. Nearly a kilo does seem a huge amount - but if he is eating it all, and not gaining weight, sounds right for him, although I would be checking for worms! Mine get around 100g each a day, plus a few low calorie treats - much more and they balloon, even with two good walks a day.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

He normally eats it all although he didn't eat it all today.

Should I halve what he gets do you think? He hasn't gained any weight recently since iv been feeding him this much. His weight has levelled out now.

It's a very good point about just not being hungry though. When fed kibble or wet food he won't eat enough to maintain his weight and he was really underweight so his hip bones stuck out really bad and his ribs were really prominent. You can still feel his ribs now but he seems a much healthier weight. I don't want him to go back to that weight.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I forgot to ad that I worm him every month with advantage and every 6 months for lungworms or whichever one advantage doesn't cover


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think if his weight is steady, his condition is good, and you can afford the quantities, I would stick with what is working. I can't remember how old Panda is - I think he is still quite young? I noticed a definite tipping point in my dogs when they stopped growing, and I needed to reduce the calories as their weight began to rise. If he regularly refuses a meal - say one meal every two days - that might be an indication to reduce each meal a bit.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda will be 2 on February 17th

He has definitely filled out muscle wise recently since being on raw. 

I will try cutting back a little and see what happens then, maybe he will eat with more gusto then


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I have pretty much cut what I feed him in half and he is eating his food now. He still took some meat to the bedroom and left it this afternoon but mostly has eaten his meals. Not sure if he will lose weight on this little but I will monitor him and see


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You worm him every month? Is there a big worm problem in England? Once a year dogs here get their stool checked for worms; my dog has never had them.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> You worm him every month? Is there a big worm problem in England? Once a year dogs here get their stool checked for worms; my dog has never had them.


Maybe she means just the monthly Interceptor type pill?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh, you are probably right Tymaca - I do the same.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Its a spot on monthly flea treatment that also covers worms  Two birds, one stone


----------

